# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Đà Nẵng - Huế - Phong Nha 3 ngày 2 đêm - 090.656.0989

## Tour Đà Nẵng

Chương trình tham quan:*ĐÀ NẴNG - HUẾ - PHONG NHA – ĐÀ NẴNG*
*(03 ngày 02 đêm đi về bằng xe du lịch)* 
*Ngày 1 :* *ĐÀ NẴNG - THAM QUAN HUẾ (T/T)*
*Sáng:* 7h30 – 08h30 :Xe Open Bus đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn  khởi hành đi Huế. Trên đường quý khách tham quan Hải Vân Quan, lăng Cô. Đến Huế ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn.
*Chiều*: Quý khách đi thăm quan  Đại Nội – Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh… và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII.
*Tối:* Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế
Sau đó quý khách tự do tản bộ trên trục đường đi bộ trên đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu bên cạnh Sông Hương thơ mộng .Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn trung tâm Huế.

*Ngày 02: HUẾ - PHONG NHA (S/T/T)*
*Sáng:* Điểm tâm. Rời Huế đi Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - Di Sản Thiên Nhiên Thế Giới. Viếng thăm Thánh Địa La Vang (Được phong tặng là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) và chụp ảnh Vĩ tuyến 17 - Cầu Hiền Lương - Sông Bến Hải (Giới tuyến tạm thời chia cắt 2 miền Nam - Bắc suốt 20 năm từ 1954-1973). 
*Trưa:* Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong Nha.
*Chiều:* Ngồi thuyền ngược sông Son chinh phục động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, Cô Tiên & Cung Đình dưới sâu lòng núi nơi có con sông ngầm từ Lào chảy sang, chiêm ngưỡng các khối thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp được kiến tạo bởi thiên nhiên qua hàng ngàn thiên niên kỷ. Khởi hành về Huế theo đường Trường Sơn - Hồ Chí Minh Huyền Thoại.
*Tối:* Tiễn khách về lại Huế lúc 19h00. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

*Ngày 03: HUẾ - ĐÀ NẴNG (S/T)*
*Sáng: Điểm tâm. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Lăng Minh Mạng* người có nhiều đóng góp đối với công việc mở mang đất nước, đưa nước Đại Nam lên hàng mạnh nhất trong các quốc gia Đông Nam Á lúc bấy giờ. Tiếp tục tham quan Lăng vua Khải Định - vị vua cuối cùng của triều Nguyễn tự xâ lăng cho mình. Đây là công trình được cho là hoành tráng và tốn kém nhiều chi phí nhất trong tất cả các lăng.
*Trưa:* Quý khách tách đoàn theo taxi về khách sạn. Ăn trưa. Trả phòng. Xe Open bus sẽ đón khách khởi hành về Đà Nẵng. Trả khách tại điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan.


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH:  Đ ÁP DỤNG CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN TỪ 2 KHÁCH.*

*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
- Xe du lịch đời mới loại
 - Nước uống theo xe
 - Khách sạn 3 sao
- Chi phí tham quan.
 - Ăn theo chương trình 5 bữa ăn chính 100.000 vnd/ suất ăn chính,1 bữa ăn sáng tại nhà hàng
 - Bảo hiểm trọn tour .
 - Hướng dẫn viên du lịch nhiệt tình chuyên nghiệp .
- Xe Open bus chặng Đà Nằng - Huế và ngược lại
- Xe Taxi chặng lăng Khải Định về khách sạn.

*Không bao gồm :*
- 10% VAT
 -  Các chi phí khác không được liệt kê .
 Lưu ý : Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, từ 6 –10 tuổi: tính ½ người lớn, bé ngủ chung với bố mẹ, từ 11 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng người lớn

_Ngoài chương trình trên chúng tôi còn nhận làm tour du lịch theo yêu cầu của quý khách_

*     Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:    Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486*
*                                                                   Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*


*BAO PHUC AN  kính chúc quý khách có chuyến du lịch thật bổ ích và thú vị!*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## quandeptrai1102

Thông tin bên bạn rất hữu ích,cám ơn......................

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*HP: 090.656.0989 - 0976.669.877
Mr. Đình Dân
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Yahoo: [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*HP: 090.656.0989 - 0976.669.877
Mr. Đình Dân
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Yahoo: [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr. Dân: 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877 – 0511.3744.486
E-mail: dinhdan@d anangtourist. info
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------

